# My hybrid livebearers



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Father (Black/white - Poecilia sphenops):










Mother (Orange - Poecilia velifera):










Love:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/55628-my-velifera-fishes-18-a.html

Children (Hybrids):


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

cool. It's a half N half.


----------

